# نظام حقن الوقود في محركات البنزين Fuel injection system for gasoline engines



## كوكى 2011 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

_ نظام حقن الوقود في محركات البنزين_
 _ Fuel injection system for gasoline engines_
​  فى محركات البنزين ذات التغذية بالمغذيات تظهر مشكله عدم تجانس توزيع الخليط على الأسطوانات حيث تأخذ مجموعة من الأسطوانات خليطاً اكثر ضعفاً من الأخرى عند نفس ظروف التشغيل وبالتالي فلا تتساوى القدرة المتولدة من كل إسطوانة .

وباستخدام نظام حقن البنزين أمكن التحكم فى معايرة كمية البنزين بالنسبة للهواء بدقة لكل إسطوانة مما يؤدى إلى توفير اكثر فى الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود وبذلك لا تحتوى الغازات العادمة إلا على نسب منخفضة من الغازات الضارة بالصحة. كما أن القدرة المتولدة تكون متساوية لجميع أسطوانات المحرك لتساوى كمية البنزين المحقونة مما يطيل عمر أجزاء المحرك.
طرق حقن البنزين :
1- حقن البنزين الميكانيكي 2- حقن البنزين الإلكتروني . 

أولاً : أنواع نظم حقن البنزين الميكانيكي 
الحقن مباشرة فى غرفة الاحتراق :-
وهو الشائع الاستعمال على السيارات الفاخرة حيث يتم حقن البنزين مع بدء شوط السحب ليختلط بالهواء المار إلى الأسطوانة ثم يتم الاشتعال بواسطة الشرارة فى نهاية شوط الإنضغاطCombustion  stroke .

الحقن فى أنبوب السحب قبل صمام الدخول : 
وهو الشائع على أغلب السيارات حيث يتم حقن البنزين فى أنبوب السحب وبذلك لا يحتاج هذا النظام إلى ضغوط حقن عالية . ويكون الفقد الناشئ فى هذه الحالة صغيراً جداً .
دور الحقن :-
تقوم طلمبة التغذية التي تدار كهربائياً بسحب الوقود من الخزان خلال مرشح إبتدائي ثم مرشح أخر دقيق إلى طلمبة الحقن التي تقوم بضغط البنزين إلى 2 ضغط جوى وتدفعه فى أنابيب متساوية الطول إلى صمامات الحقن (الرشاشات) . ويعود الوقود الفائض عن طريق أنبوبة الرجوع بالمرشح الدقيق إلى خزان الوقود . ويعمل المرشح الدقيق على ترشيح الوقود ترشيحاً تاماً حتى لا تتلف أجزاء طلمبة حقن الوقود والرشاشات الدقيقة الصنع .
أجزاء دورة حقن البنزين:- 
1- الطلمبة (المضخة) :-
هى مضخة وقود من النوع ذو الأسطوانات (الدرافيل) ويأخذ العضو الدوار حركته من محرك كهربائي رأسي من النوع ذو المغناطيس الدائم وبالدوار تجاويف)Slotes( بداخل كل تجويف أسطوانة (درافيل) والدوار محوره ليس مع محور تجويف المضخة أي غير متمركز مع جسم المضخة وبدوران الدوار تطرد الدرافيل إلى خارج التجاويف من أثر القوة الطاردة المركزية وتقوم بأخذ البنزين الوارد لها من فتحة الدخول وتحجزه بين الدوار والجدار الداخلي للمضخة . حيث يضغط البنزين ويخرج مضغوطاً وتعطى وقودا بمعدل 70 لتر / ساعة عند ضغط حوالي 700نيوتن /متر2 . 

2- منظم الضغط :-
يحافظ منظم الضغط على ضغط الوقود فى الحدود المسموح بها. ويقوم الياي بدفع القرص المرن إلى أعلى ويتم التحكم فى كمية البنزين عن طريق مسمار ضبط الذي يؤثر على الياي وبداخل هذا الجزء صمام كروي يتحكم فى غلق الممر الذي يتصل بأنبوبة الفائض الموصلة إلى خزان البنزين . 

طريقة عمله :-
عندما يزيد ضغط البنزين عن الحد المسموح به يقوم بدفع الرداخ إلى اسفل ضد ضغط الياي ويؤدى هذا إلى فتح الممر ليسمح بمرور البنزين عائدا إلى الخزان .وعندما يكون ضغط البنزين مناسبا يقوى الياي على دفع القرص المرن (الرداخ)  Diaphragm إلى أعلى ويغلق الجزء الكروي الممر ولا يمر البنزين الفائض إلى الخزان وبذلك يظل ضغط البنزين ثابتاً . 

الموزع :-

يعمل الموزع على توصيل الوقود المضغوط إلى الرشاشات فى التوقيت المضبوط . وكذلك التحكم فى المخلوط حسب الحمل المعرض له المحرك . 
ويتركب الموزع من جزء دوار أجوف إسطواني الشكل يدور بنصف سرعة عمود المرفق كما فى المحركات الرباعية الدورة . وعلى جانبي الدوار من طرفيه جزء إسطواني . أحدهما أيمن ثابت يعمل على صد إيقاف المكبس عند تحركه لليمين داخل الدوار. والآخر جزء إسطواني أيسر يتحرك طولياً عن طريق جهاز التحكم ليعمل على إيقاف حركة المكبس يساراً وبالدوار فتحات شكل على زوايا مختلفة توافق فتحات أخرى فى جسم الموزع وعدد الفتحات يساوى ضعف عدد اسطوانات المحرك لأن لكل صمام حقن فتحه لدخول البنزين داخل الدوار وأخرى لخروجه من الدوار . ويوجد حول الأسطوانة تجويف ليكون احتياطي للبنزين المضغوط الوارد من المضخة عن فتحه الدخول. 

نظرية تشغيل وحدة الموزع فى نظام حقن البنزين الميكانيكي :-

أثناء دوران الجزء الدائر يقفل جداره فتحتين وعندما تقابل فتحتي الدوار فتحتي جسم الطلمبة يندفع الوقود من فتحة أخرى إلى الغرفة اليسرى وتزداد كمية الوقود بها فيقوى ضغطه على دفع الكباس ناحية اليمين ويزداد ضغط الوقود بالغرفة اليمنى ويخرج الوقود منها تحت ضغط إلى الفتحة أخرى فالرشاشات الأول.

وبإستمرار دواران الدوار يقفل جداره كل من الفتحتين وعندما تقابل فتحتي الدوار الفتحتين اللتان بجسم الطلمبة يندفع الوقود من فتحة أخرى إلى فتحه الدوار إلى الغرفة اليمنى ليزداد ضغط الوقود بها ويقوى على دفع الكباس ناحية اليسار وبالتالي يزداد ضغط الوقود الموجود بالغرفة اليسرى فيخرج مندفعاً تحت ضغط من فتحه الدوار إلى فتحة بجسم الطلمبة إلى الرشاش الثاني . 

جهاز التحكم فى كمية الوقود المحقون :-

يتركب من كامة مسلوبة تلامسها دائماً بكرة أما الجانب الأيمن للبكرة يلامسه المصد المتحرك ويتصل بمحور البكرة مفصلياً بساق يتصل بالرداخ . وتدفع قوة الياي الرداخ إلى أعلى - كما يتعرض سطح الرداخ من أعلى للهواء الجوى من فتحة ومن أسفل معرض للتخلخل من فتحة أخرى التي تتصل بأنبوبة السحب بالمحرك . ويمكن تغيير قوة ضغط الياي بواسطة رباط أو فك المسمار وبعد الضبط يثبت بصامولة الزنق لمنع فكه ويضبط جهاز الحقن لتحديد كمية البنزين المحقونة من مسمار الضبط أو المعايرة.

نظرية تشغيل وحدة التحكم :-
أ- بدء الإدارة:-
لسهولة بدء الإدارة فى هذا النظام وعندما يكون الجو باردا يجب زيادة كمية البنزين المحقونة حتى تناسب ظروف بدء الإدارة . وذلك تشد رافعه بالتابلوه فتؤثر على الكامة إلى أسفل وتتبعها البكرة يساراً بسبب ضبط البنزين الوارد من طلمبة التغذية على البنز المتحرك ودفعه إلى اليسار مما ينتج عنه شوط اكبر للكباس وبالتالي كمية بنزين أكبر.وبعد بدء الإدارة تعاد الرافعة إلى وضعها الأول وتتحرك الكامة تبعا لذلك إلى أعلى ويتبعها البكرة والبنز المتحرك يميناً مما ينتج عنه مشوار أقل للمكبس لحقن كمية البنزين الصحية . 
ب- السرعة البطيئة :- 
يكون صمام الخنق بأنبوبة السحب مغلقاً والتخلخل كبيراً قرب صمام الاختناق . وينتقل انخفاض الضغط إلى الفتحة التي أسفل الرداخ ويؤدى ذلك إلى تحرك الرداخ إلى أسفل ضد قوة الياي ومعه الساق والبكرة التي تحرك المصد المتحرك إلى اليمين مما يسمح للكباس بمشوار أقل وبالتالي كمية وقود محقونة قليلة مناسبه للسرعة البطيئة . 

جـ - زيادة سرعة المحرك:- 
يفتح صمام الاختناق فيقل انخفاض الضغط فى منطقة الاختناق وينتقل انخفاض الضغط من الفتحة إلى أسفل الرداخ . ويقوى الياي على دفع الرداخ إلى أعلى ويتحرك المصد المتحرك إلى اليسار مما يسمح للكباس بمشوار اكبر وبالتالي تزداد كمية البنزين المحقونة إلى الرشاشات لتناسب زيادة سرعة المحرك .

​ صمام الحقن (الرشاش)  Injector :-​ 
يتكون صمام الحقن من جسم بداخله مصفاة لتنقيه البنزين المحقون من الرواسب الدقيقة العالقة  بالبنزين حتى لا تتلف فوهة الرشاش . كما يجب تنظيف الرشاش بالهواء المضغوط طبقاً لتعليمات الصيانة على فترات محددة أما صمام تذرير البنزين المحقون والذي يوجد بفوهة الرشاش ويتكون من صمام يشد إلى أعلى بالياي مغلقاً قاعدته وعندما يصل ضغط حقن البنزين إلى حوالى4 كجم/ سم2 يمر البنزين المحقون إلى المصفاة ومنها يضغط القاعدة العليا والصمام إلى أسفل ويخرج البنزين مذرراً من الرشاش مع الهواء المار إلى داخل الأسطوانات . 

نظام حقن البنزين الميكانيكي ذو وحدات الحقن:-

* تتكون طلمبة حقن البنزين من عدة وحدات بقدر عدد أسطوانات محرك السيارة أي لكل أسطوانة وحدة حقن خاصة بها كالتي تستعمل بمحركات الديزل .
* تتغير كمية الوقود المحقون لتناسب ظروف الحمل أو سرعات دوران المحرك المختلفة . كما يؤثر ضغط الهواء الجوى على كمية البنزين المحقونة كالسير بالسيارة فوق الجبال العالية لذلك تزود طلمبة حقن البنزين بعده بتجهيزات لتناسب تلك التغيرات المختلفة ومنها :- 
1- بدء الإدارة: 
يلزم لبدء دوران محرك السيارة كمية كبيرة من البنزين ويتم ذلك بواسطة مغناطيس البدء لتحديد الكمية المناسبة وذلك بالتأثير مباشرة على الجريدة المسننة حيث يضغط ذراع المغناطيس على الجريدة المسنه إلى وضع الحمل الكامل (أقصى سرعة) لتدور كباسات طلمبة الحقن وتحقن وقوداً إضافياً حتى يسخن المحرك ويسمح مفتاح التوقيت الحراري بمرور التيار الكهربائي حسب درجة حرارة الجو عن طريق ياي ثنائي المعدن . 
2- الترموستات: 
عندما يكون الجو بارداً يقوم الترموستات الحراري بسحب جريدة التنظيم إلى إتجاة الحمل الكامل إي حقن بنزين إضافي وتنقل حركة وحدة التمدد الحراري بالترموستات بواسطة رافعه زاوية إلى الجريدة المسننة وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك تقل كمية البنزين المحقون وينعدم تأثير وحدة التمدد على جريدة التنظيم . 

3- وحدة الضغط الجوى: 
تقوم هذه الوحدة بزيادة كمية الوقود المحقون عند زيادة الضغط الجوى بالمناطق الجبلية العالية لأن المحرك يسحب كمية اكبر من الهواء عن تلك التي يسحبها وهو فى الضغط الجوى وتنقل حركة رداخ وحدة الضغط إلى جريدة التنظيم فى إتجاة زيادة السرعة . أي تعمل الوحدة على زيادة كمية البنزين المحقونة بزيادة الضغط الجوى وتقل بانخفاضه . 

4- نزول المنحدرات: 
عند نزول السيارة منحدراً فإن حقن البنزين مستمر . وفى هذه الحالة يعمل مغناطيس الإيقاف على تحريك جريدة التنظيم إلى وضع اللاتغذية وبذلك لا يحقن للمحرك وقود فى هذه الحالة . وعند انخفاض سرعة المحرك إلى 1000لفة / د يكون صمام الخنق مغلقا ويوصل المفتاح التيار الكهربائي مرة أخرى عند زيادة سرعة المحرك بالضغط على دواسة السرعة التي تعمل على حركة جريدة التنظيم إلى وضع زيادة السرعة ويمر التيار الكهربائي من مفتاح السرعة إلى الملف ويتكون مجال مغناطيسي يجذب الرافعة من أسفل جهة اليسار ومعها الجريدة المسننة تجاه زيادة كمية البنزين . 

5- تنظيم كمية البنزين المحقون: 
يتم تنظيم كمية الوقود المحقون بواسطة تغيير مشوار كباس الحقن عن طريق حركة كامة التنظيم المسلوبة فى إتجاة طولي بواسطة دواسة السرعة أو أثقال المنظم الطردي الدائرة عند زيادة السرعة . ويرتكز الكباس عندما يكون إلى أسفل على قاعدة كروية بذراع التنظيم المتأرجح ويتحرك ذراع التنظيم إلى أعلى وأسفل نتيجة لحركة كامة التنظيم المحورية . ويتم بذلك تغيير وضع النقطة الميتة السفلي للكباس . وكلما أرتفع وضع النقطة السفلي للكباس صغر شوط التغذية وبالتالي قلت كمية الوقود المحقون . ويعمل المنظم التفريغي على تنظيم كمية البنزين المحقون عند تغير الحمل . ​


----------



## adison2000 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

_*معلومات وافره وقيمه , شكراً جزيلاً لك .
*_​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر اخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## firasaliraqi (27 ديسمبر 2011)

احسسسسسسسسسسسسنت


----------



## mohie (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك ربى كل خيرااا


----------



## كوكى 2011 (11 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااا على ه\ا الد الجميل


----------

